# Fiddleback Black Walnut acoustic guitar



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is an acoustic guitar one of my customers is working on. He sent me this photo the other day to let me know how it was coming along. He has told me that he hopes to drop by the shop after it is completed so that I can get a few finished photos before he ships it to his customer. The wood is quarter sawn fiddle back Black Walnut from Oregon. Looks like another masterpiece from him. Click the photo for a better look.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The walnut is beautiful. Some of the best figure in walnut I have seen.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Very Nice guitar with some great looking wood. I never seem to find any walnut like that around where I live.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow love the figure you customers doing a great job,they sure know how to select wood.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Greg don't feel bad about not seeing anything like it. In 12 years of business I had never had anything like it either. Rare and beautiful. Jonathan Razo is an artisan to say the least. The entire tree was of this quality and it was huge. It produced over 800 BF of lumber all very beautiful. Almost all gone now. Hope it is not another 12 years til I find another load like this.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

amazing wood looks like the koa here.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW!! That thing is beautimous! Looks a whole bunch better'n my buddy's Taylor Koa.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## Luthier (Oct 27, 2010)

Agreed, nice figure on that Walnut. Wow.

Philip


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the whole thing. Please post more photos when you get them!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The match is incredible. It almost looks like a face peering out. Walnut's probably my favorite wood, so you KNOW I liked this one


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!

I am just now getting into guitar building and repair and as such have put my box and clock making projects on hold for an indeterminate period of time. My son has been buying guitars left and right for the last couple of months with most of them in need of repair to some degree. He doesn't do woodworking so he volunteered my services to make the repairs and also build wall hangers for them. He in turn has bought me a couple of kits and a genuine Fender Strat guitar in need of repair to do with as I please, keep as my own or sell when completed. I also bought a few patterns with the intent to make cutting and routing templates to sell and/or make a guitar from scratch using some of the highly figured Maple, QS White Oak and Walnut I have on hand and retain the natural look of the wood grain. I don't play so most if not all will be sold once completed and tested for playability and sound quality.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are some photos of the finished guitar.


----------

